# According to Sportsline Artest is better than Stojakovic



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7636615


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

top 3 isnt bad but i still think hes better then artest 

"Peja Stojakvoic, Sacramento Kings: The best pure shooter in the game and a much stronger rebounder/defender than people think, but he has struggled in the postseason." hes improved in reb and defending and obviously shooting, petrie also has said that hes much better then he was year before and chuckeld at the trade rumor, im sure he knows wats beter for the sacramento kings, although a trade with ron is very good and the only good rumor offer out there i still wouldnt do it

thats just my opinion


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So does Kahn consider AK-47 a PF? If he does, he is dumb. Not to mention after not playing an entire season and being a shell of himself for 3 years, Jamal Mashburn is still the 10th best SF in the game. Kahn needs to be put out to pasture. Can't I have his job?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> 3. Peja Stojakvoic, Sacramento Kings: The best pure shooter in the game and a much stronger *rebounder*/defender than people think, but he has struggled in the postseason.


He is?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

i guess so 5.50 last year 6.30 this year


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

ron avg 1.6more asts then peja and .75 steals per game while peja gets 5.9 more pts and 1 reb more (this might have to do with cwebb out and peja being the leader) so with these stats id take peja


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Kahn is a moron quite simply.

He didn't have Amare in the top 10 PFs even.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

They are fairly equal in the way they produce, totally different styles but i couldn't place one as better than the other.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> So does Kahn consider AK-47 a PF? If he does, he is dumb.


He isn't on the PF list:

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7614416


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this may be the dumbest list ive ever seen

NO AK

WTF

My rankings

AK
Artest
Peja
Marion
VC
Jefferson
Melo

I consider Odom a pf and PP and Bron sg's.


----------



## d_sizzle_16 (Aug 21, 2004)

i rank Peja higher because he is a way better scorer, and he is an alrite defender...if something happened to webber agian this year i dont think Artest could carry our team the way Peja would be able to and did last year


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>d_sizzle_16</b>!
> i rank Peja higher because he is a way better scorer, and he is an alrite defender...if something happened to webber agian this year i dont think Artest could carry our team the way Peja would be able to and did last year


That happens to be a really good point...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> He isn't on the PF list:
> ...


Someone needs to tell Kahn to go back to sleep. 

So AK-47 is basically not considered one of the best *20* forwards in the game and neither is Amare Stoudemire?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> So AK-47 is basically not considered one of the best *20* forwards in the game and neither is Amare Stoudemire?


actually, it's even worse than that. ak didn't even receive consideration. he listed tim thomas, wally szczerbiak, james posey, mike dunleavy, and tayshaun prince, but made no mention at all of ak.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>outlook1</b>!
> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/7636615


i listen to him on kjr in seattle when they have him on, he sounds like some burned out hippie to me. as for peja and artest whats not to like with either of these guys? depending on what you have around both of them would dictate which one you would go with.


----------

